# Eventer trial critique.



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

i am not a jumper so i may be wronf but from what i have heard , 
your leg looks like it slid way back 
other then that like i said i dont jump so im not sure :] 
gorgous horse tho!! :]


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeh my leg is pretty far back, tis a bit hard as im in a stock saddle.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

And thanks she is pretty cute, she's my baby :]


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I think if you were to raise your stirrups a bit, you could maintain a stronger leg over the jumps...I should think jumping in a hornless stock saddle would be heaps easier than trying in a western!hahaha... but yeah, I would definitely start with raising your irons a bit, and see if that doesn't help you break over properly, and keep your leg stable and underneath you!


----------



## BarnBratt (Oct 11, 2010)

I second shortening your stirrup ups. Your leg is very far back, resulting in your pinching with your knees


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Really nice looking horse, reminds me a lot of my first horse, and gave me that warm feeling. Your leg is sliding way too far back, and it is no fault of the saddle. I think that you could also give a bit more release with your hands.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeep, the main problem is your leg. Having your leg that far back has caused you to thrust your whole upper body over her neck. Its funny how having one thing wrong (your leg) affects the rest of your position. Oh and your not looking to your next jump


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

I would definitely agree with shortening your irons so you have a more secure base, it looks like you needed your hands to balance bacause you lost your leg. They look like they came up over the fence instead of following her mouth. Your horse is adorable by the way!


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

So, beautiful horse! What a cutie! 
What I would suggest is shortening your stirrup at least until your jumping leg becomes stronger. Your hands could also be a little more giving because your horse will stretch their neck over the fence. Pretend there is a magnet pulling your hands and feet foward as you go over the fence. Keep your butt in the saddle a little more too, if you can. As the jumps get bigger, you should come out, but when they're still under a comfortable height, just use your rear as an anchor to the saddle, and lean slightly forward. That will also help you to NEVER ever lean to far forward and have some horse take advantage of that. Hope this helps. Thanks!
Good luck,
BK


----------



## bodidley7 (Apr 23, 2014)

I would raise your stirrups a bit. other than that you look good!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

brookelovesparelli said:


> So our pony club ran an eventer trial this weekend on Sunday, here's a pic of me and my mare (pretty bad) so critique till your hearts content. :lol:
> View attachment 45859
> 
> 
> Cheers.


First, you need to get your lower leg at the girth to keep that lower leg from swinging back the way it has. This topples your upper body forward and makes for a very unstable position. If your horse babbled even a little bit, you would have been off. There are no legs holding you onto the horse.

And, please, do some jumping grids with your horse that incorporates bounce jumps. Your horse is hanging it's knees a lot and that can be a bad thing on XC. Your horse might really improve with some grid training.

WOW!! I just noticed that Bodi reopened and VERY old thread. Oh, well.....


----------



## QuarterHorseGirl12 (Apr 30, 2014)

If your leg was underneath you, your upper body was off you horse's neck, and you had a better release, your position would be almost perfect. Like many people above have said, shorten your stirrups. Also, if you sink down into your heels, it will help keep your lower leg solid and your stirrup leather perpendicular to the ground. Although your adorable horse is dropping her knees a lot, she's clearing the jump with plenty of room. Push your hands forward as she takes off to give her a nice release over the fence. Overall, I think you need to strengthen your position. But nice job, and good luck to you in the future.


----------

